# Trailer set up



## Douglasdzaster (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have a 1982 1652 Monark. I was having issues with launching. There had been so much pressure on the bow roller (I say bow it’s about 5’ from the bow) it was pinched and the boat would hang up on it and was a challenge to push off after backing in as far as I could. So I raised the bunks by 1” they were all the way down. Then raised the winch. While I was at it I repaired the roller. This has the boat off the roller by about 1/2” so it took the pressure off the roller. Now I have another issue. It may be the boat ramp but the last couple of times I back the boat in until it floats then go to release the winch and the bow stop is hung up on the lip of the boat then the boat comes off hard and slammed down on the trailer. I tried again but let some slack out of the winch before backing down this time. The boat floated then I heard and felt it slam down again. While sitting in the parking lot I can lift up on the boat some so it’s not under pressure then. The winch is positioned so the line is parallel to the trailer. Is it the angle of the ramp maybe? I can go to the north shore and try that one to see but I don’t want it slamming down on the trailer again either. Any advice is greatly appreciated. I’ve been fixing up this old boat now I’m beating it up.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 3, 2021)

Do you have any pictures of your boat sitting on the trailer? Is your bow eye above the stop on the winch portion? You can lower the winch section and move it in and out on most trailers. Here's my setup on my Lowe 1652. Our ramp has several different incline angles depending on the height of the river and I've never had anything get hung up and slam down.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 3, 2021)

+1 on the pictures.
Maybe a cross bunk on the trailer near the front of the boat.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Apr 3, 2021)

Well guys I started taking it apart this afternoon but here are some pictures. The front 5”roller is almost 8’ back. It’s on the truck for now because the jack is off. The boat hung about 5” off the back so I moved it forward. Also putting a bow stop I’m making out of a 2x4 carpeted. Just trying to explain my mess. Also thinking about putting the bunks back down and putting a bow roller on a bracket probably around where the spare is mounted right now. Note in the rear the big roller in the middle. There’s 2 of those which no longer touch since raising the bunks. Plenty of support in the stern but not the bow which is why I’m thinking of the bow roller bracket assembly. I’m wondering if the trailer is a little small for the boat. In fact I’d better check on my turning ability before leaving the boat pulled forward. Yours looks like it fits your trailer.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 3, 2021)

The trailer does look to be too short for the boat. It also looks like a tilt trailer and the bunks look like they are really short.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 3, 2021)

What is the tongue weight percentage?
Putting a cross bunk where the tongue and main frame meet should help.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Apr 3, 2021)

My thoughts exactly. Can’t make two outside bunks longer because they’ll hit the frame. I’ve always wondered if that was for tilt or not. Don’t know what will happen if I try it. If I do I think it’ll be in the water the first time at least. Lol I think a keel roller will help. I can undo the winch and lift up on the front some. Before it would be stuck on that little roller at the front of the frame and just pivot until I lifted it off and shoved it off. I’m just wanting to launch and stop getting wet to do it. Lol


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 4, 2021)

It looks like your bunks are vertical. If you got different brackets, you could probably do horizontal bunks raised enough to clear the frame and make them longer. But I don't know if you want to spend any money on that trailer, it's still too short for the boat. The boat still hangs off the back a bit and the winch upright is really close to your truck. I've never used a tilt trailer so I can't say how well it would work, but if you do try it, make sure you're in the water like you said.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Apr 4, 2021)

I spent this afternoon making the new bow stop out of carpeted 2x4. That gave me a little room so I moved the winch and got the rest of the boat on the trailer. It’s not good to leave it hanging off like that. I’m going to test drive around the subdivision here and check out turning.I think I’m going to take the advice I was given yesterday. I figured out how to remove that little roller where the frame meets the tongue and do a cross bunk there. Still planning on putting a bow roller on the tongue with a bracket to help support while unloading and loading. The spare tire may end up in the truck.If all this works I’m going to have the tongue extended in the near future. I really appreciate the input from y’all. This is a great forum.


----------

